# Sunday night bath-night, do you remember?



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

Was Sunday night bath-night for you as a kid?

Did you have to share the tub water with other siblings?

Were you first in line (clean water) or last in line (cloudy, soapy, scummy water)?


----------



## jerry old (May 1, 2020)

Ha!  Sister got first crack at washtub because 'girls don't get
dirty as boy.'... then brother and I,...don't remember how dirty
or clean the water was.
I remember the tubs were numbered, which told you how much
water it held.  Useful for doing the wash...(not specific on  this
as it was 'big people stuff,' I  think it was a number 10.)

Father, (a large man) did not enjoy squeezing into tub...
don't remember Mom's bathing-big people stuff.


----------



## Wren (May 1, 2020)

I don’t remember sharing the bath water with my two sisters but probably  did, I would’ve been second in line

I looked forward to bath night, it was the only time I had my mum to myself, she would shampoo my long dark hair, make little kiss curls all round my face and tell me I looked like a little  Spanish girl, I loved the attention


----------



## oldman (May 1, 2020)

Bath night? Every night was bath night at my house. Ever since I was maybe in first grade, I had to hit the shower before bed. Three minutes was all that I was allowed, until later, like maybe 14 or 15, then I was able to get away with five minutes.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

First, the water had to be brought to the house from the well .. then the water had to be boiled on the wood-burning stove and added to the metal "tub". I was youngest, so I got to go first. Additional hot water added, for each of my two sisters. We didn't have indoor plumbing or washroom, so this took place in the middle of the kitchen. Don't know when my parent's bathed. Probably when us kids were off playing with our friends.


----------



## Knight (May 1, 2020)

No bathing was done daily/individually because we played outside all day long. 

Side note.

This question is the basis for the phrase 

Don't throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> First, the water had to be brought to the house from the well .. then the water had to be boiled on the wood-burning stove and added to the metal "tub". I was youngest, so I got to go first. Additional hot water added, for each of my two sisters. We didn't have indoor plumbing or washroom, so this took place in the middle of the kitchen. Don't know when my parent's bathed. Probably when us kids were off playing with our friends.


Yep, and in one of those old zinc coated washtubs, …. what a treat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 1, 2020)

I had a bath most every night and definitely on Sunday. I got pretty dirty playing outside all day. In the winter during the week I was" washed up" as mom would say. I stood by the bathroom sink and was washed from head to toe. I don't know why she just didn't throw me in the tub. It took twice as long getting washed up. She never missed a spot.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

The house I lived in until I was 10 only had a shower.  As small children, we were bathed in a tin washtub set on the floor in the kitchen in front of the open oven for heat.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2020)

Man, reading about these bathing adventures reminds me that I sure am spoiled.
All new plumbing & drains last year, new water heater, new faucets, 4 new high-performance toilets.  And two showers/day.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)

Bathing was pretty conventional in our house.

The kitchen sink for babies and the bathtub for toddlers and up.

The one thing that I do remember is that my mother had a very different opinion from mine as to how hot the water needed to be.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 1, 2020)

My mother was a clean freak; I took a bath every night and washed hair twice a week as a kid.   No one was getting into her clean sheets with dirty feet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Bathing was pretty conventional in our house.
> 
> The kitchen sink for babies and the bathtub for toddlers and up.
> 
> ...


You could have written my post for me! 

I remember mom bathing my baby siblings in the kitchen sink, with my own kids I used one of those oval plastic baby bathtubs.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

I don't recall which day of the week was bath night--so long ago.  Lately, though, Sunday has been my bath night.  

I took baths with my brother when I was a little tot.  So long ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't recall which day of the week was bath night--so long ago.  Lately, though, Sunday has been my bath night.
> 
> I took baths with my brother when I was a little tot.  So long ago.


I well remember what night bath-night fell on, because not only did mom want us fresh for school on Monday morning, The Wonderful World of Disney aired on Sunday nights, and having my bath out of the way before WWOD started, meant I didn't risk missing watching it.


----------



## twinkles (May 2, 2020)

-we took ours on saturday in a galvanized tub-we had to heat the water--no bathroom inside no hot water--their was 4 kids


----------



## JaniceM (May 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I well remember what night bath-night fell on, because not only did mom want us fresh for school on Monday morning, The Wonderful World of Disney aired on Sunday nights, and having my bath out of the way before WWOD started, meant I didn't risk missing watching it.



Same here!  I was a little annoyed, though, when I had to use one of those old-fashioned hairdryers because I couldn't hear the t.v. over the noise!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Same here!  I was a little annoyed, though, when I had to use one of those old-fashioned hairdryers because I couldn't hear the t.v. over the noise!


I see it, you sitting there with the big balloon bonnet on, hose attached, the dryer humming, and you straining to hear the TV! 

Those were the days my friend.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

*Bathing in my house was every night. We never shared the bathtub. My sister and I would take turns who went first.Then my Mom would put curlers in my hair and off to bed for me and then my sister. We had to be in bed for 8:15pm.I hated bedtime especially the night the "I Love Lucy" show was on because it didn't go off until 8:30pm. No matter how much stalling I would do,I couldn't win and had to run up to bed.*


----------

